# What Crested Gecko Morph please ?



## Naultinus (Sep 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what morph this is ?

And what would be the normal (or a good) price for this animal.
(It's a female about 10 months old).

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CrestedgeckoNL (Apr 9, 2016)

*Morph ID*

I would say a Brindle


----------

